# TUTORIAL: Change Yahoo! Messenger Default Status Messages With Your Own Messages



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi guys!

So lemme tell u how I found this trick?  

Recently I started using WLM and I used to hv my own customized status messages in both yahoo! messenger as well as WLM.
But I found an annoying thing in Yahoo! messenger. That it always forgets our own customized messages at every startup and set "*Available*" as default. But WLM always remembers our customized status messages.

So as always my little naughty mind started thinking about my favorite Resource Hacker and I opened it and started R&D with Yahoo! messenger's "Program Files" folder files. After a few minutes R&D, I found the desired strings in "*res_msgr.dll*" file.  

So here is the complete tutorial to change the default status messages in Y! messenger to our own customized text:

*1.* Open "*%programfiles%\Yahoo!\Messenger\res_msgr.dll*" file in Resource Hacker.
*2.* Goto:

*Menu -> 376 -> 2057*

and in right-side pane, u can replace the existing status messages with ur own desired strings. But remember it'll only change the menu text, which is displayed when we click on:

*Messenger -> My Status*

3. Now the final thing, to change the original status messages, goto:

*String Table -> 695 -> 2057
String Table -> 696 -> 2057*

and in right-side pane, change the status messages with ur desired text.

Thats it guys. There r lots of other interesting things in this file, which can also be hacked to change the menu/dialog appearance of Y! Messenger. 

*UPDATE:* Don't forget to visit following threads:

*COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles*
*MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!*
*TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista*
*List of Some Useful System Utilities!*

*TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial*
*TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: List of some Interesting Hacks, which can be made using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !*
*TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !*
*TUTORIAL: How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !*
*TUTORIAL: Add any Image in Desktop/Explorer Context Menu !*
*TUTORIAL: Add Your Favorite Program Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !*

*TUTORIAL: How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Change Look-n-Feel of Windows XP Start Menu*
*TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!*
*TUTORIAL: All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003*
*TUTORIAL: Hide Menubar, Addressbar & Throbber in My Computer*
*TUTORIAL: How to Add / Remove Entries in Context Menus*
*TUTORIAL: How to get FREE space in Windows?*
*TUTORIAL: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*
*TUTORIAL: Add DEVICE MANAGER, CONTROL PANEL, Etc. in My Computer Context Menu !*

*TUTORIAL: How to Create Yahoo! Messenger Skins*
*TUTORIAL: Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !*
*TUTORIAL: Change Yahoo! Messenger Default Status Messages With Your Own Messages*


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 30, 2007)

First one to say :*Thanks *


----------



## casanova (Apr 30, 2007)

Yahoooo! Vishal. This should help me show off for the little time I use Yahoo!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 30, 2007)

Second one to say : *Thanks*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 30, 2007)

My pleasure guys. I always like to share my findings...


----------



## iceeeeman (Apr 30, 2007)

lovely one dude


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 1, 2007)

wow man cool nice one bro any idea of change G talk status


----------



## dreams (Jun 3, 2007)

works!!! was wondering hw to change the default status..this tut came in handy..thnk u.


----------



## hackers (Jun 3, 2007)

thx vishal
i most of time use msn so pls try on msn!!!!!!


----------



## stylo_asif (Sep 14, 2007)

good Graet work Thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

As usual awsome work vishal

lagee rahoo


----------



## shyamno (Sep 21, 2007)

Hat's off to you.....u r great..man !!!


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 21, 2007)

thanx


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 21, 2007)

Why not making a sticky thread "Dr. Vishal Gupta's new inventions"?


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Sep 27, 2007)

heads off to u vish .....  great  work ........... keep going ( actually its better  for us if u  run )


----------



## almighty (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks VIS-TA


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 30, 2007)

You all are welcome.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 30, 2007)

LAST one to say thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 30, 2007)

^^ And first one to say "you are welcome".


----------



## FreakAngel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello,
I was trying to follow this tutorial and perhaps there's nothing wrong but I gotta check.

When click on Menu, I see the 376 folder but under it there's 2057. Instead I have a folder called 1033. Same thing with 695 & 696 in String, only 1033 again.

Anything wrong there or is that just the name/number on my computer?

Thanks and take care,
Tim


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

Vishal waiting for msn messenger tricks


----------

